# Dandelions.... Weed or Superfood ?



## Happyflowerlady

This is the time of year that the dandelions are starting to come up and show their yellow blossoms all over the yard, at least down South they are already out. Maybe not up north where they just keep having blizzard after blizzard . Why do we have all those dandelions, and are they a weed, or  a super healthy green that is packed with vitamins and minerals ?

Dandelions are actually an herb, and were used not only as food, but also medicinally in Europe, and they were carefully brought over here by some of the first immigrants so that they could grow and use them in the new land. Obviously, they flourished here, and not only looked cheerful in the early spring gardens , but soon happily spread here and there over the countryside as well.

They were picked and eaten raw or cooked as greens, and in soups; and even the flower was cooked and eaten, or made into dandelion wine. Dandelions are packed with vitamins and minerals, and very easy to identify and harvest, so if you want to add some to your diet, it doesn't take much effort. The leaves get bitter as summer progresses, just like lettuce and other greens, so sautéing them with a little bacon or other meat is tastier than eating them raw in a salad.

Even the root can be dried, ground and added to coffee for a chickory-like flavor. So, if you are inclined, try out some of these healthy greens this spring, and see what you think. You may never weed again !


----------



## SeaBreeze

Superfood! :bananalama: I haven't taken the time or effort to use the dandelions in my yard for food or teas yet, but I will in the future.  I never use weed killers or fertilizers, so the pickin' is good!   I have been using a Dandelion extract supplement periodically for years now, good for kidney health, etc. http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Dandelion


----------



## Anne

A weed is a plant out of place??  The worst weed in my garden is grass...once it takes hold there, it is really hard to get rid of.  On the lawn, it is always welcome, as grass is hard to start here.
I haven't harvested the dandelion either, tho have tried the leaves in salads in Spring, and it is a nice addition.  I"ve thought of growing a patch in the small garden, just for eating.   Thanks for the link, SeaBreeze...I will read it further tomorrow.


----------



## rkunsaw

I have so many (too many) other things growing in my garden, I've never tried dandelions.Purslane is another edible weed that tries to take over the garden. We did try some of it but didn't like it. I hesitate to let things grow that are too invasive.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Weed or superfood? Medicinal herb!

http://www.herbs2000.com/herbs/herbs_dandelion.htm


----------



## FishWisher

Weed or super food? Either way, when it shows it's broad leaves or yellow blossom in my yard, it's _dead_! 

I keep a bottle of 2,4D based broadleaf killer and relish the moments spraying the damned dandelion! Back in the days of my gardening business I had a riding spray rig and killed them (and other broadleaf weeds) by the kazillion every spring.

I just can't break the habit!


----------



## TWHRider

My step-grandma was from West Virginia and couldn't wait for the Dandelions to come up.  She would be in the yard snipping until she coulnd barely stand up, then get to the kitchen and make dandelion greens ---------- bitter dandelion greens.  She boiled them in water, vinegar and salt - I don't think anything else when in there and it was awful - lollol

Poke weed, down here in Tennessee is also a popular "green" to prepare but it has to be cut at a certain growth or it becomes toxic ---- I'll pass on "Poke Salad Annie's" Poke Salad, as well:grey:

Our dandelions, wild onions, et.al. got sprayed with 2-4-D two weekends ago - thank you very much - lol lol lol lol  

We didn't spray with-intent-to-kill either one.  We sprayed to kill that damnable ground-covering-vine-like hop clover that chokes out every blade of grass it spreads over, makes the yard look a putrid yellow and is not fit for the horses even though they will eat it like I eat Hershey's Kisses.


----------



## That Guy

Have heard about dandelions being eaten and made into wine but have never tried them.  I do enjoy seeing them out in vacant lots when they're in bloom but around my yard they are fodder for the compost pile and I do love composting.

(There are flowers in my weed garden!)


----------



## SeaBreeze

More on dandelions and other edible nutritious weeds..http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...-backyard-weeds.aspx?e_cid=20120408_SNL_Art_1


----------



## Planxty

Great plant for Bumblebees, i dont mind them. Used for teas and salads quite often, and of course for dandelion clocks and to find out if  she loves m, she loves me not.


----------



## Anne

Planxty said:


> Great plant for Bumblebees, i dont mind them. Used for teas and salads quite often, and of course for dandelion clocks and to find out if  she loves m, she loves me not.




Dandelion Clocks???


----------



## Planxty

Tell the time by blowing the seeds away, each blow adds a hour until all gone,  Kids fun


----------



## That Guy

Have been sending dandelion seeds sailing (little parachutes) since childhood and never heard of a dandelion clock.  Oh, what a sheltered life I've lived . . .


----------



## Pricklypear

I loved blowing dandelion seed when I growing up.  They came up all over my mother's yard.  Don't see any here in the desert.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I haven't heard of Dandelion Clocks either, but it sounds interesting.  Now I have done the loves me, loves me not with various flower petals. eaceful:


----------



## Anne

Yup..the loves me, loves me not, or the 'do you like butter', when you hold it under someone's chin.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Anne said:


> ...or the 'do you like butter', when you hold it under someone's chin.



I looove the butter , but I never heard of the chin thing.


----------



## Anne

SeaBreeze said:


> I looove the butter , but I never heard of the chin thing.



If their chin looked yellow with the dandelion under it, then they loved butter.   Of course, most people's did.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mine would be yellow for sure, LOL!


----------



## That Guy

Yeah, I remember doing that and it was fun, too.  Ahhh, the mind of a child...!


----------



## Planxty

Apparently, Dandelion roots can make a decent Coffee substitute. Harvest the roots in the Autumn, scrub them  but dont peel.  Thoroughly dry them, preferably in the sun, then roast them until brittle and grind them coarsely and use as ordinary coffee. Being caffine free  a good substitute.


----------



## FishWisher

Even my ol' pals Earl and Opal have dandelions:


----------



## That Guy

I love my dandelions out in the vacant fields and NOT on the lawn!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Love that Pickles comic strip, LOL!


----------



## flaminia

I'm new to this forum...regarding dandelions.... I adore them.

 When I feel bloated I eat dandelions and chicory that growns wild  in my property. I boil the Leaves then toss in a pan with olive oil.

Although bitter you can also drink the water in which they were boiled. In spring tender wild chicory is a real treat for us .

 These are the 'bitter herbs' eaten during Easter, and mentioned in the bible.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Dandelion greens are bitter, and more so as the summer does on, and just like lettuce, they become a lot more bitter in the heat, and after they bloom. I am not big on eating just dandelion greens straight, but I do go out and pick a few of those, some chard or beet greens, and maybe some comfrey, and then sauté them all together with some onions, and maybe a dab of meat or bacon if I have some. If I have tomatoes, sometimes I add those into the mix, too.
I don't know that I am ever going to become another "Eat the Weeds" person like Green Deane, but I am at least having fun experimenting.

We have lots of kudzu growing out here, and I did try cooking some of those ( they are supposed to be very nourishing ), but they are extremely tough, even when the leaves are small, so after one try, I abandoned that possibility.  
My next kudzu experiment was to chop them well, and put them through the blender with a banana to make a green smoothie.
It is actually not bad that way, but I just have this aversion to drinking stuff that looks like camo-colored buttermilk.


----------



## Pappy

My Grandmother was a great one to have dandelion greens when they were available. Lots of salt, butter and vinegar. Pretty much had to eat them but must admit, they weren't half bad.


----------



## janfromflorida

Thanks for the memories, Guys!  When I was a little kid my grandmother would take me along as she gathered the first tender shoots of dandelions.  Then she would make a hot bacon dressing and everyone would enjoy the spring treat of dandelion salad.  The season didn't last long as the plants went from pale yellow-green to dark green, and nobody wanted to eat them once they got bitter.  I loved the "gathering" walks back then.  My mother hunted the violets and bluebells (actually grape hyacinths) in the spring.  Fall was the season to look for nut trees and take home sack for shelling.  Ahhh nostalgia!


----------



## Pappy

My grandpa was a great one for eating wild things. He would find wild onions, I think they were called leeks, and make a nice soup from them. We tore down an old barn,when I was little, and in a huge old, old manure pile was a giant puff ball. I guess it was from the mushroom family. The thing was bigger than a basketball and pure white. It somehow found its way to the supper table but I passed on this one.


----------



## That Guy

Pappy said:


> My grandpa was a great one for eating wild things. He would find wild onions, I think they were called leeks, and make a nice soup from them. We tore down an old barn,when I was little, and in a huge old, old manure pile was a giant puff ball. I guess it was from the mushroom family. The thing was bigger than a basketball and pure white. It somehow found its way to the supper table but I passed on this one.



Ya gotta watch what yer doin' eatin' them wild things.  Might end up takin' a trip without leavin' the farm... 

And, tragically, some folks always end up seriously ill or dying every year from gathering wild mushrooms.  Cannot stress, ya gotta know what yer doin'.  Obviously, grandpa knew his stuff.


----------



## Anne

My grandma picked mushrooms, and she and I ate the yummy soup she made with them.  Unfortunately, I never learned which were safe...we' ve lost so much knowledge, and are just beginning to learn some of what they knew.


----------



## janfromflorida

Speaking of "trips" brought to mind an episode with my dog.  I'd let her outside for a while and when she came in she was swingin' & swayin', and bumping into things.  She acted like a total drunk and I couldn't figure out what happened - until I opened the door to find my yard had sprouted a big crop of red mushrooms!  It took a while, but she "recovered".   I hope it was a good trip!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Dandelion root tea...http://www.natmedtalk.com/f49/27152-dandelion-root-tea.html


----------



## That Guy

janfromflorida said:


> Speaking of "trips" brought to mind an episode with my dog.  I'd let her outside for a while and when she came in she was swingin' & swayin', and bumping into things.  She acted like a total drunk and I couldn't figure out what happened - until I opened the door to find my yard had sprouted a big crop of red mushrooms!  It took a while, but she "recovered".   I hope it was a good trip!


----------



## Just Jeff

Happyflowerlady said:


> This is the time of year that the dandelions are starting to come up and show their yellow blossoms all over the yard, at least down South they are already out. Maybe not up north where they just keep having blizzard after blizzard . Why do we have all those dandelions, and are they a weed, or  a super healthy green that is packed with vitamins and minerals ?
> 
> Dandelions are actually an herb, and were used not only as food, but also medicinally in Europe, and they were carefully brought over here by some of the first immigrants so that they could grow and use them in the new land. Obviously, they flourished here, and not only looked cheerful in the early spring gardens , but soon happily spread here and there over the countryside as well.
> 
> They were picked and eaten raw or cooked as greens, and in soups; and even the flower was cooked and eaten, or made into dandelion wine. Dandelions are packed with vitamins and minerals, and very easy to identify and harvest, so if you want to add some to your diet, it doesn't take much effort. The leaves get bitter as summer progresses, just like lettuce and other greens, so sautéing them with a little bacon or other meat is tastier than eating them raw in a salad.
> 
> Even the root can be dried, ground and added to coffee for a chickory-like flavor. So, if you are inclined, try out some of these healthy greens this spring, and see what you think. You may never weed again !


Great op and thread.


----------

